# Portland OR Lucky labrador ride and meet Sunday December 9th



## fatbike (Dec 1, 2012)

Rain or shine! Limited bicycle indoor parking if it's raining. If the weather is nice we are outside.


Lucky Labrador Brewery 1945 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon

The focus is prewar balloon bicycles but everyone and any type of bicycle is welcome. See you there!


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't make it to last months anniversary ride. I'll be there this time though. And it sounds like a few more will be showing up too. See you then. I'm anxious to get my hands on your new Western Flyer.


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2012)

Dave,you had to bump Portland on top of Indiana,didn't you.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes he did Vince...  Bump


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ha ha.... It is going to be sunny!!!! Guess i will bring something to ride!!!! And some stuff to sell ""


----------



## fatbike (Dec 6, 2012)

Ha! I think you should... and beat everyone to the punch on what you can purchase. If you have a generic prewar or Wald 28 x 10 Texas horn handlebar, bring it please.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2012)

sure. any other requests? since im looking around.


----------



## adventurepdx (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey there! Does this ride happen monthly? And if so, it is at a regular time, like the 2nd Sunday of the month or something like that?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2012)

yes as far as i know we meet and ride if its nice or those who want to in the cold rain.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes the ride happens every second Sunday.


----------



## adventurepdx (Dec 23, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Yes the ride happens every second Sunday.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## fatbike (Dec 26, 2012)

Of course. Hope to see you there. Derek


----------

